# Canon 24-105 f4L ERR-01



## terry_g (Nov 24, 2017)

I was using my 50D with a Canon 24-105 f4 lens last night when I noticed the aperture was acting strange.
Looking through the view finder it was dark then too bright.
Then on the display comes up ERR 01 communication error between the camera and lens.
Apparently this is a common problem with this lens.
I bought this lens eleven years ago and it has been used a lot on four camera 
bodies it has recorded probably close to twelve thousand images.

Has anyone here had the same problem and what did it cost to have the lens repaired?

Thanks!
Terry


----------



## jaomul (Nov 24, 2017)

Try cleaning all the contacts on the camera mount and lens mount before going any further.


----------



## terry_g (Nov 24, 2017)

Cleaning the contacts did not help. 

Terry


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, your 24-105 f4L has a design flaw that is well documented.  I had mine 5 years before it started acting up.  Initially, I'd get the error and per others instructions on this website, removed the lens and remounted it.  Every thing was fine...for a while.  Maybe 100-150 clicks later, here we go again.  When it got to the point that nothing seemed to correct it, it was off to Canon.  I think it was $155 give or take, and I paid the freight sending it.  About 9 months later, it started doing it again.  Got to not working at all again (thank God I carry 3 other L's with me) and it went back a second time!  I thought they'd fix it under warranty, but their response was 90 days only for repairs.  Another $155.  I've used it for two shootings since and had the dreaded error twice...one time each.  Obviously, when Canon replaces the faulty cable, it's the same cable and aperture assembly (1 combined part) that was used in the original lenses.  They never created a new improved part!  I had the same problem with my car, too.

So, perhaps 6 months ago, I rented the new, improved mark ii version of the lens from lensrentals.com.  A great place to do business!   Yes, the new version is a bit bigger and a bit heavier, but I rank the sharpness with the 24-70 f2.8 ii.  The lens I got didn't even need to be micro adjusted for my camera.  I should have bought that very lens  (they have an option to do that).

Instead, I waited until a week ago to see what new 24-105 mark iis' are going for.  $1099 at my favorite place, B&H Photo.  Having read a number of threads on this site and others, Canon factory refurbs are a really good deal, so I took a look.  At $879 + tax, in stock, I clicked 'add to cart' this past Monday.  It arrived on Wednesday.  My initial tests show it markedly sharper than the old one, but will need to be MFA's this coming week as I have a Christmas concert to shoot in less than 2 weeks.

Why go for the refurb?  According to threads I've read, perhaps one in every five new lenses at the factory in Japan get checked for tolerances, etc.  For a refurb, they presumably perform every possible test and make every adjustment needed.  So, it could well be more 'up to spec' than a new one!  And saving $200?  Makes sense to me!

The only downside to waiting an extra 6 months or so to replace my lens is that last June, mark i 24-105s were bringing about $450-550 on ebay.  Now it's in the $250-350 range.  So, I guess I essentially broke even.  $325 it's yours...original box with all the 'stuffing' too.  It still works quite well.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## terry_g (Nov 27, 2017)

I really like the lens and miss it. I found a new on at Camera Canada for 799.00Cdn and ordered it.
It should be here December 5th. I might regret that decision a few years down the road.

Terry


----------

